# Bí quyết chọn mua đồ chơi cho bé an toàn



## Hue Toys (22/10/18)

*Đồ chơi trẻ em* là một trong những điều tốt đẹp nhất mà bậc phụ huynh muốn mang đến khi thiên thần nhỏ đến với gia đình. Sự ra đời của con là niềm hạnh phúc của cha mẹ. Bao tình thương yêu mẹ đều dành hết cho con.
Vì vậy ba mẹ luôn mong muốn con phát triển toàn diện nhất cả về thể chất lẫn trí tuệ. Đồ chơi trẻ em an toàn chính là một trong những đồ vật có thể giúp ba mẹ thực hiện mong muốn này.
*Thế nào là đồ chơi trẻ em an toàn?*

*

*​Đồ chơi trẻ em an toàn là những đồ chơi đảm bảo thỏa mãn tối thiểu được những yếu tố: an toàn về điện, về cháy nổ, về hóa học, vật lý và an toàn về âm thanh theo tiêu chuẩn đồ chơi quốc tế dành cho trẻ em.

*Làm thế nào để bằng mắt thường cha mẹ có thể nhận biết được đâu là đồ chơi an toàn và đâu là đồ chơi không an toàn?*
​- Mẹo chọn đồ chơi cho bé an toàn, các bậc cha mẹ nên chọn mua sản phẩm có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng của các nhà sản xuất uy tín, có các chứng nhận an toàn được Cơ quan có thẩm quyền cấp như ở Việt Nam (CR) hay ở châu Âu (CE). Vì những chứng nhận này xác nhận sản phẩm đồ chơi đó đã được kiểm soát.

- Khi chọn đồ chơi cần lưu ý sản phẩm phải có tiếng Việt, nêu rõ độ tuổi, công dụng, hướng dẫn cách chơi và những cảnh báo nếu có. Cha mẹ cũng nên đọc và hiểu rõ những điều này để hướng dẫn bé chơi an toàn.




​- Nếu chọn đồ chơi là nhựa thì chúng ta nên chọn nhựa cao cấp, nếu là đồ chơi gỗ thì nguyên liệu sử dụng phải sạch, phải có nguồn gốc an toàn cho trẻ, keo dán hay lớp sơn phủ bên ngoài phải đảm bảo không có các chất độc hại an toàn cho trẻ khi ngậm, liếm… Đối với trẻ em, không nên chọn những đồ chơi có cạnh bén, sắc nhọn vì sẽ khiến trẻ dễ bị chấn thương. Đối với các bé gái hay chơi thú nhồi bông thì phụ huynh nên nhớ chọn lông thú ngắn và phải chắc, để tránh lông thú bung ra làm ảnh hưởng đến hệ hô hấp của bé.

- Điều quan trọng nữa là chúng ta nên để tâm đến độ tuổi của bé khi chọn mua đồ chơi. Trẻ dưới 2 tuổi dễ cho vào miệng, mũi hoặc tai, những đồ vật mà bé cầm nắm, vì vậy không nên cho trẻ chơi các đồ chơi có chi tiết quá nhỏ. Ngoài ra, cũng không nên sử dụng đồ chơi có sợi dây dài có thể quấn quanh cổ gây nghẹt.

- Ngoài ra, cần chú ý thường xuyên vệ sinh đồ chơi cho bé để hạn chế vi khuẩn phát sinh. Nên có một khu vực riêng cất giữ đồ chơi cho bé tránh để lẫn lộn với các đồ vật khác nhằm hạn chế nhiễm bẩn.

*Đồ chơi trẻ em có vai trò quan trọng như thế nào đối với con?*

- Giúp bé phát triển năng lực nhận thức

- Khơi gợi khả năng sáng tạo, tư duy

- Phát triển hệ vận động phối hợp tay mắt linh hoạt

- Phát triển kỹ năng

- Giờ chơi là giờ vui

Đồ chơi trẻ em - đồ chơi cho bé an toàn, chất lượng giá rẻ tại Hà Nội và trên toàn quốc

Đồ chơi cho bé - Đồ chơi trẻ em An toàn Giá Tốt


----------

